# Clover vs bluegrass



## Greenie (Aug 4, 2019)

I have a pretty sparse lawn that has a lot of clover patches. Will be overseeding bluegrass and wondering what to do about the clover.

I don't mind the clover, more so curious whether the bluegrass will eventually out compete it or vice versa.

If the clover is going to win out, I'd probably remove some to give better balance to the lawn.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Clover = triclopyr
https://www.domyown.com/alligare-triclopyr-p-20562.html?sub_id=22955

If you are going to over seed its too late to kill it off, you would have to wait a month after you spray to over seed.
You most likely need to over seed this weekend. As its getting really late for your area.

Next spring you can hit any clover that shows up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Factor this is the organic folder. I bet he wants an organic solution.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Factor this is the organic folder. I bet he wants an organic solution.


Ah dang I bet your right.. Sorry man.

Maybe Goats?


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Greenie said:


> I have a pretty sparse lawn that has a lot of clover patches. Will be overseeding bluegrass and wondering what to do about the clover.
> 
> I don't mind the clover, more so curious whether the bluegrass will eventually out compete it or vice versa.
> 
> If the clover is going to win out, I'd probably remove some to give better balance to the lawn.


Not exactly saying that maybe you are on the wrong forum, but most folks on here are looking to achieve some level of a "striking" or consistent, manicured-looking lawn. Clover definitely is contrary to that endeavor. The vast majority of us DO MIND clover, and expend a fair amount of time getting rid of it.


----------



## garydasc (Sep 3, 2021)

lawn-wolverine said:


> Greenie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pretty sparse lawn that has a lot of clover patches. Will be overseeding bluegrass and wondering what to do about the clover.
> ...


Clover used to be part of most lawns and was desirable and was included in most lawn seed mixes. It only became classified as a "weed" when "weed and feed" type products killed it off. People were mad that the weed and feed killed off the clover so the herbicide companies reclassified it as a weed.

For the OP: Clover patches in your lawn is an indication that your lawn and soil are nitrogen poor so the clover shows up to fix the nitrogen in your soil. We had a lot of clover in our backyard. I just used best practices for organic lawn care, I started to fertilize regularly with a organic fertilizer. I mowed high and mulched the clippings and watered deeply and infrequently and my KBG grass out competed it within only a couple of years and it was mostly gone from the lawn in 2 years but there was a pretty quick change over that first year. So the best way to eradicate the clover is to regularly add organic nitrogen and over seed with the desired grass and then follow the other organic practices.

When I was a kid, we had a neighbor that had the most beautiful, lush lawn that was a even mix of KBG (and maybe some fescues) and dutch white clover. They never, ever fertilized their lawn and mowed it with a push reel mower and left the clippings. The clover kept the lawn naturally fertilized along with the clippings being left.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

garydasc said:


> Clover used to be part of most lawns and was desirable and was included in most lawn seed mixes. It only became classified as a "weed" when "weed and feed" type products killed it off. People were mad that the weed and feed killed off the clover so the herbicide companies reclassified it as a weed.


^^^This!!!^^^



garydasc said:


> For the OP: Clover patches in your lawn is an indication that your lawn and soil are nitrogen poor so the clover shows up to fix the nitrogen in your soil. We had a lot of clover in our backyard. I just used best practices for organic lawn care, I started to fertilize regularly with a organic fertilizer. I mowed high and mulched the clippings and watered deeply and infrequently and my KBG grass out competed it within only a couple of years and it was mostly gone from the lawn in 2 years but there was a pretty quick change over that first year. So the best way to eradicate the clover is to regularly add organic nitrogen and over seed with the desired grass and then follow the other organic practices.
> 
> When I was a kid, we had a neighbor that had the most beautiful, lush lawn that was a even mix of KBG (and maybe some fescues) and dutch white clover. They never, ever fertilized their lawn and mowed it with a push reel mower and left the clippings. The clover kept the lawn naturally fertilized along with the clippings being left.


Yup. Clover hates high nitrogen. So applying organic nitrogen is the best way to give your grass at least a fighting chance.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Some peeps actually sell grass seed and clover mix as a low maintenance lawn.
Clover deposits N into soil so the lawn can thrive.

I would be weary of growing kbg where clover is already thriving however once out of baby phases they work symbiotically.

I'd I were to do this I'd choose microclover, I like the look better.

LCN killed clover with borax. Oooooold video though.
Borax = organic


----------

